# anyone wanna friende for the event?



## 50m4ra (Feb 27, 2018)

_The first of many.._ 

As I managed to complete lotties event in 2-3 days left let's try for 2! 
And of course I'll be giving back as I'm given 

FC is 85813819019 in game name is "John"


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 27, 2018)

Sure I will add you! My ingame name is Aleksilly.


----------



## Xme (Feb 27, 2018)

I’ll add too, I’m trying to cruise through this. My name is Piper


----------



## mythic (Feb 27, 2018)

ill add you! 
and for anyone else: 4355 2527 826


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2018)

sure, could use more help with the event as this game hates me with catching bugs


----------



## lPeachy (Feb 28, 2018)

Yes please I NEED these items they're too cute~
I'm trying to be very active in returning help as well!

Indigo - 8033 8616 173

All of you are free to add me~


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 2, 2018)

I'll add ya! I'm Jonah 4616-6689-573


----------

